# Component Video to S-Video Schematics?



## Progen (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to hook up my laptop to my TV, the problem is I can only output Component (Red,Green,Blue) from my laptop, and S-Video/RCA are my Video-In options. Can I make a simple adapter at this? I can solder fine. 

I'm was hoping to do this:
-Take the Green Component Luminance cable, wire that in to the Y / Yground pins on the S-Video cable
-Take the Red/Blue Component Chrominance cables, splice together and wire up in to the C / Cground pins on the S-Video

Anyone know if this will work?

Thanks!


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't believe that this can be done. Conversion of this type takes some active electronics.


----------



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

Found these with a quick search. It is not going to be cheap!

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/cotosad.html


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> Found these with a quick search. It is not going to be cheap!
> 
> [URL="http://www.hdtvsupply.com/cotosad.html"]http://www.hdtvsupply.com/cotosad.html[/URL]


 Yes, these are known as scalers, or scan converters, depending on which conversion you do. These prices are pretty typical from my experience. Given the move to digital signals, I would not be quick to spend this kind of money on S-video,composite, or component.


----------

